# A few Q's



## arule83 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey guys i have a 2002 blazer that im putting a 2004 gto motor into and i just want to know what kinda fuel pump i should run (how much psi it needs) also does it need a regulator i heard it was self regulated?


----------

